# Marine Corp Pen Clip



## DanD23 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a request to make a pen for a former Marine. Does anyone have a source that I could get a clip? Type of pen is flexible, from slimline on up, it is more important to have the right clip. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 13, 2008)

Something like this??  







Check here: www.woodpenpro.com


----------



## pssherman (Jan 13, 2008)

Hut sells various military clips. You could also try there.

Paul in AR


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea, but the clips are far cooler than the "one size fits all" logos 

Here is Hut's list btw...  www.hutproducts.com/images/domechart.pdf


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Yea, but the clips are far cooler than the "one size fits all" logos



Heya Lee.... where did you get those clips? .... I would love to find a Coast Guard one like that... for me... and Army and Air Force to sell!


----------



## arioux (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

Like Lee said. WoodPenPro is the place for military clip.  He can also have custom clip molded for you.

Here is the link for his clip page.

http://www.woodpenpro.com/category.html?UCIDs=1277754

Plus, Jimmy is a nice guy to deal with.

Alfred


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 14, 2008)

Just to note... Those are not my pens, it is the photo from Wood Pro Pens's website with the link underneath the photo.  I just remember seeing all the really nice service clips and have saved the website.


----------



## DanD23 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I knew someone would have a good answer. Now to order some clips and get turning.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Dan, did you get my last e-mail about my offer??  I never got a reply with your addy...


----------

